# Was tolles: Schrittmotor als Bremse



## maxi (2 Januar 2007)

Mein Cheffe hatte gerade eine nette Idee.

Wir haben ein Gerät das durch grosse Handkurbel angetrieben wird.
Ähnlich wie bei einen Trimm Dich Rad wollen wir den Widerstand verändern können.

Nun kahmen wir auf die Idee eine grossen Schrittmotor einzubauen und die Haltespannung zu variieren (schreibt man das so?) 

Meint ohr so was funktioniert?
Weiss wer was besseres?


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Könnte gehen, das wird dann aber ganz schön hacken, wegen des Rastmoments beim Schrittmotor. Außerdem könnte es zusätzlich Geräusche machen (unsere SM pfiffen ganz schön, wenn man die zu stark beschleunigt hat oder festhielt).


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Mein Cheffe hatte gerade eine nette Idee.
> 
> Wir haben ein Gerät das durch grosse Handkurbel angetrieben wird.
> Ähnlich wie bei einen Trimm Dich Rad wollen wir den Widerstand verändern können.
> ...


Da gibts doch Wirbelstrombremsen für, die sind an jedem Trimm - Rad drann. Da brauch man nichts neu zu erfinden.

Übrigens dürfen Schrittmotore nicht aus dem Schritt geworfen werden, die gehen dann durch. Keinesfalls kann man damit einen Moment einstellen.


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

@ug

Na ja, die rasten dann wieder im nächsten oder übernächsten Schritt. Je höher der Haltestrom, desto mehr Kraft zum Ausrasten und desto lauter das Einrasten . Es stimmt allerdings, kann sein daß man mit Schwung dann locker weiterdrehen kann weil kein Moment mehr zustandekommt. Aber mit den Wirbelstrombremsen hast du recht.


----------



## Zefix (3 Januar 2007)

Mit Wirbelstrombremsen sind wir aber eher im Prüfstandsbereich


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2007)

Hatte ich schon überlegt,
Wirbelstrombremse.

Allerdings gibt es keine kleinen mit Ansteuerung mehr fertig zu kaufen.
Wir wollen ja nur so 50-100 Watt verbraten. Keine KW.
Die Ansteuerng einer Wirbelstrombremse verlangt auch manchen Firman Mannjahre ab. Glaub beim IC habe ich mal was von 8,5 Mannjahren an der Konstuktion und Projektieren gehört (Ohne Testen und Monatge)
Das was in den Trimmdichrad eingebaut ist, da sitzten sehr viele Ingeniere drann die nichts anderes machen. 

---

Den Schrittmotor selbst möchte ich dann garnicht ansteuern, also bewegen. Der soll nur Halten.
Je nach Spannung und Strom die ich rein gebe soll er dann die mechanische Kraft abbremsen.


----------



## maxi (3 Januar 2007)

Schrittmotor glaub auch schmarrn,
ansich ist es ja das gleiche wie eine Wirbelstrombremse.
Und habe gerade gesehen wie geringes Haltemoment die haben.

An so einer Kurbel kann man ja bestimmt 25N verraten.
So halben Meter Lang und mit kräftigen Armen sind 50 KG Zugkraft ja gar nix. Weiss mit den Beinen kann ich mit beiden fast 200KG*2 also fast 400 KG wegdrücken. Mit den armen nehm ich dann schafft man so ein drittel.
Also so 130-140 KG. Bin aber auch bissel stärker, das sind die Segler aber bestimmt auch.


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Mal ein anderer Ansatz:
Hydraulik oder Pneumatik?
z.B. Bei einem Hebel ging das ja einen Hydraulik- oder Pneumatikzylinder dranzuschrauben.
Bei einem Pneumatikzylinder müsste man "nur" die Abluftdrossel verstellbar machen.
Bei einem Hydraulikzylinder eine art Proportinal oder Servoventi in die Abströmung einbauen. 

In der richtung mal einen Experten fragen.

Kennst Du keinen Hydrauliker damit kann man tolle sachen machen.


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Ich meine so was wie einen verstellbaren "hydraulikdämpfer" die sind in den Trainings Steppern eingebaut. Oder wenn DU es wirlich hart brauchst aus dem Auto.


----------



## Per (3 Januar 2007)

*Hysteresebremsen*

Hallo Maxi,

gute Erfahrung und auch wohl einsetzbar in deinem Fall, sind Hysteresebremsen.
Drehmomenten Einstellung von ca. 0,02 Nm bis ca.26 Nm
hier mal ein Link : http://www.magtrol.de/zugspannung/index.html

per


----------



## afk (3 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Weiss mit den Beinen kann ich mit beiden fast 200KG*2 also fast 400 KG wegdrücken. Mit den armen nehm ich dann schafft man so ein drittel. Also so 130-140 KG.


Wenn Du da noch ein wenig an der Technik arbeitest, dann überbietest Du die aktuellen Weltrekorde im Superschwergewicht (Reißen: 213,5kg / Stoßen: 263,5kg, Quelle: Wikipedia) bestimmt ganz locker ... :lol: 

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

Hallo maxi,
die Anwendung wäre nun von Interesse. Die meisten Vorschläge Wirbelstrombremse etc. sind a so das sie Geschwindigkeits abhängig sind und das ist bei vielen Simulationen ja sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Wenn Du da noch ein wenig an der Technik arbeitest, dann überbietest Du die aktuellen Weltrekorde im Superschwergewicht (Reißen: 213,5kg / Stoßen: 263,5kg, Quelle: Wikipedia) bestimmt ganz locker ... :lol:
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Hallo Axel,

Wir machen in Bayern Steinheben.
254-320 Kg + Eigengewicht 120 Kg (Nach den guten Plätzchen bissel mehr) macht Summasaumarum so 400 Kg.
In der Beinpresse, die ist 1:2 übersetzt schaffe ich so 180Kg mehrmals.

Der Hans Zerhoch hat früher mal bei der Beinpresse 180Kg + mir, damals 95Kg geschaft. Das sind 550 Kg . Weisst du wie dermasen Krass das ist? Der hebt aber auch den 254 Kg Stein mit nur einen Finger! Hans macht aber auch Superfünfkampf und hatte so 13 Weltmeistertitel. Dagegen sind so Gewichthebeweltrekore der totale pipifax.

So bissel Schwank aus der Jugend


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo maxi,
> die Anwendung wäre nun von Interesse. Die meisten Vorschläge Wirbelstrombremse etc. sind a so das sie Geschwindigkeits abhängig sind und das ist bei vielen Simulationen ja sehr unrealistisch.


 
Ja leider, da wird mal schneller, mal langsamer gekurbelt.
Das doofe ist das wir nicht an die Yacht hin kommen wo wir simulieren.


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

Per schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi,
> 
> gute Erfahrung und auch wohl einsetzbar in deinem Fall, sind Hysteresebremsen.
> Drehmomenten Einstellung von ca. 0,02 Nm bis ca.26 Nm
> ...


 
Danke Per für deinen tollen Link.
Hatte mir es auch gleich angesehen.

Leider haben die ein Haltemoment, das heist wenn sie aprupt stoppen kann man die BRemsNM nicht mehr verstellen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Maxi kannst Du mal schreiben in was für einer Bude Du arbeitest (haben die auch eine Webseite?), da geht es ja zu wie in der Augsburger Puppenkiste".


----------



## afk (4 Januar 2007)

*Ach so ...*



maxi schrieb:


> Wir machen in Bayern Steinheben.


Solche Typen hab ich beim Zappen schon mal im DSF gesehen, die sind zum einfachen Kurbel drehen bestimmt ganz brauchbar :sb15:, aber wenn Du dabei eine Bremse brauchst, warum nimmst Du dann nicht einfach einen aus einer geringere Gewichtsklasse ???

Für eine stufenlose Regelung wäre eventuell auch eine Dosierung der intravenösen Anabolika-Zufuhr zu empfehlen ... :lol:


Gruß Axel


----------



## Kurt (4 Januar 2007)

ich kenn das mit *Magnetpulverbremse*.

_edit:_
als Beispiel: 
http://www.magneta.de/fmagnet.htm


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

Kurz hast du da etwas für mich?
Wie das funktioniert, wo man dies bekommt?


----------



## maxi (4 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Maxi kannst Du mal schreiben in was für einer Bude Du arbeitest (haben die auch eine Webseite?), da geht es ja zu wie in der Augsburger Puppenkiste".


 

Nurr wenns wirklich sein muss. Kann mich dann nicht mehr so offen usn Spassig hier geben wenn jeder weiss wer ich bin.

Der Senior Cheff sagt manchmal *Zircus Roncalli*


----------



## zotos (4 Januar 2007)

Ich dachte beim Circus maximus


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Januar 2007)

Auch ein Spezialist für Magnetkupplungen /-bremsen:
http://www.magpowr.com/


----------



## Zefix (5 Januar 2007)

Hmm, 
hab grad ne Idee,
Wenn du an das Handrad eine Art Hydraulikpumpe machst, und
du dickes Öl über eine verstellbare Drossel im Kreis pumpst, hättest du eine schöne gleichmässige Bremse.
Für absoulten Stillstand wird es aber nich reichen denk ich.

Gruss Andy


----------



## edison (5 Januar 2007)

Recht günstig wäre doch auch ein Gleichstrommotor, das Moment wird über den Motorstrom vorgegeben - ist bestimmt in Deinem Anwendungsfall leichter zu handeln als ein Schrittmotor ( und günstiger)


----------



## nade (5 Januar 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Hmm,
> hab grad ne Idee,
> Wenn du an das Handrad eine Art Hydraulikpumpe machst, und
> du dickes Öl über eine verstellbare Drossel im Kreis pumpst, hättest du eine schöne gleichmässige Bremse.
> ...



Also quasi ein Hydroantrieb oder Viscokupplung?

Edison meinst damit eine Motorbremse? Weil die Idee mit Gleichstrommotor kam mir gestern auch. Was ich halt nicht weiß ob mit entsprechender Strom/Spannungsbegrenzung so eine Motorbremse auch geht ohne komplett dicht zu machen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Zefix meint bestimmt eine Hydraulikpumpe die gegen druck pumpt, und mit einem regelbaren Bypass. Als Instandhalter meine ich die beste Lösung, kein kabel dran .
@ MAXI: nein laß man stecken, ohne deine Beiträge wäre es unlustig, woher aber die Frage nach dem Lohn, ein Zirkusmitarbeiter ist Künstler, der der bekommt Gage.


----------



## Zefix (6 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Als Instandhalter meine ich die beste Lösung, kein kabel dran .


LOL, oft ist eben ohne kabel besser  

Bin auch IH geschädigter Elektriker


----------



## Zefix (6 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zefix meint bestimmt eine Hydraulikpumpe die gegen druck pumpt, und mit einem regelbaren Bypass.


 
Joaa, so könnt ma´s auch formulieren


----------

